# Golden Era of Hollywood



## BOOSHIFIED (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright I have a party coming up and the theme is Golden Era of Hollywood.


My problem is that most of the pictures I have looked up of men during that time they seem to be wearing just nice clothing(maybe add a hat).


Does anyone have any ideas with this one?


party is on the 23rd


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I dig this theme fo' real.

To be honest, a tuxedo is really appropriate I'd think.. You just need to slick back your hair and put on one of those thin, pencil mustaches.

OR, if you really want to try hard, try dressing up like a Hollywood director-- I think of 'normal' clothing (easy to find as well)... khaki slacks, a vest, hat with a pencil in it... I don't know...

Some pictures for reference"


















And the mustache (and look I was thinking of)


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jul 11, 2008)

ty............


i have a shaved head so the slicked hair will not work. im gonna experiment with my own facial hair to get that pencil look. if not ill get a fake or draw it in.



i did like those pics but im thinking the tux look. might go a little simpler and go for a vest and some sort of hat.



anyone else i would love to hear your ideas.


----------



## lollirot (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree. Look at any films during this era to get inspiration....Citizen Kane is a fine example. Casablanca, It Happened One Night, Gone With The Wind, ect ect. 

And if you want to go with the director look, would always be nice to carry around a camera as a prop. 

Good luck


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

top hat , spats , cane,pocket watch, Iam thinking Fred Estaire ish


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jul 11, 2008)

ty ty all............



now im hoping my gf can find something good


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

Little things that you'll want to remember from that era:

The tux pants were almost always "cuffed" 1 inch, a lot of them were double breasted and always had the pocket square. Plus, the men's suits then were very triangle shaped = large, square shoulders (shoulder pads) and then got "skinny" as they lead down. Pants were creased in the front very sharply, too. Fabrics were usually "shiny" as opposed to the matte that we're used to today.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I totally agree with all above, think "The Thin Man" or maybe Rick in the white dinner jacket in "Casablanca". Definitely the 'shape' of the clothing with wide shoulders and slim pants is a must. Good luck, and be sure to post pics!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Well.....okay, so I'm warped here, but I would suggest going as Elizabeth "the Black Dahlia" Short, after death, lol.


http://www.cryptoys.com/pics.movie/ldd.dahlia.2.jpg


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

There's a honey of a shot of James Dean on the streets of New York one morning in a sweater and jacket, you can use that...
Why not Collin Frye dressed up as Victor Frankenstein and have the Boris Karloff monster trail him?
Theda Bera...look her up...
Valentino is another one, and keep either The Sheik or Gaucho get up
You need Groucho...and Harpo and Zepo..
How many Marilyns in white dresses do you need? How many Jayne Mansfields in tight black spandex dresses?
Abbott and Costello??
Laurel and Hardy?
The Seven Dwarfs?
Ben-Hur?
Chuck Heston as Moses??


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Ah I hope you'll post what you ended up in. The Golden Era is my love and passion. I would love to see what others wore too.


----------

